# Has anyone been refused entry on an evisitor?



## timgkelly (Apr 17, 2013)

There is a lot of fear about it. My girlfriend might do it the second time, she was given a hard time the first time.

Anyone have any info?

She's german, so not a "high risk country" or whatever.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Does she have a valid multi entry eVisitor currently?

Just make sure she meets the tourist requirments. Make sure when she enters to country she's got a few grand in the bank and has tourist intentions. eVisitor visa's are not intended for people to live here so if immigration suspects thats what she's doing ratherr than just visiting thats when she'll get a hard time.


----------



## timgkelly (Apr 17, 2013)

yes, she does have a valid multi entry visa.

We need about a month after she leaves the next time so I can sponsor her on my 457.

She has money and good health insurance, but the border agents didn't even ask for that last time and interrogated her for about 1.5 hrs.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mmmm i'm not sure then...it sounds like they were concerned that she is working here maybe?

All you can do is try, i'm sure that some other people on this forum have used the eVisitor to come and go and will be able to share their experiences.


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

If she has a valid visa, money, and health insurance than they were probably suspicious of why she is travelling to Australia and if she is a genuine tourist. So, as kmarees suggested, they may think she is looking for work, or planning to apply for a more substantiative onshore visa (like being added to a 457). Whatever border control wanted to know the first time they will probably want to know again. So she should just be polite and honest and maybe think of some questions that she would like the answers to so she can more confidently enter next time.


----------



## timgkelly (Apr 17, 2013)

Does that mean none of you have ever heard of someone getting refused entry?

I'm just wondering, because there is a lot of talk about this on the internet, but I haven't read anything about it actually happening (from someone first hand, or just hearsay).

Anyhow, thanks for your input. Much appreciated.


----------



## h3rdna (Nov 4, 2012)

timgkelly said:


> Does that mean none of you have ever heard of someone getting refused entry?
> 
> I'm just wondering, because there is a lot of talk about this on the internet, but I haven't read anything about it actually happening (from someone first hand, or just hearsay).
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for your input. Much appreciated.


I've watched a lot of Border Security Australia and the folks that get refused are those that have proof in their luggage that they're going to work (work documents, cv, work clothes etc) or are found to be hiding something or the other

once her story checks out, she'll be fine..sans the hassle..


----------



## fflo3111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,

Well I have just been refused an eVisitor ..... 
I am from France and been in Australia for 2 years under a WHV. Applied onshore for a tourist visa (subclass 600) in august this year but been refused. So came back home. Been in France for 1 month, so I applied for an eVisitor two days ago, and just been refused. They think I will intend to do a de-facto or take on business activities.... In some way they are not wrong, because I've met someone but it's not serious enough to think of a partern visa anyway. And I would have gone in business activity but only in exchange of food and accommodation .... as they allowed !
I didn't even get the change to defend myself because this was a online application ....


----------



## onemorecountry (Mar 24, 2012)

I have never been refused entry but I have been questioned many times in different countries.

The key for success is to have a flight out of the country(!), sufficient funds for the time of stay, a plan on what you are going to do while you are there and overall a story that makes sense. 

Make sure you stick to the truth, otherwise you're just gonna end up seeming deceitful and the immigration officers never take that lightly.

edit: I have had a WHV for Australia and multiple eVisitor entries


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello,

I don't think anyone can predict why he/ she was interrogated by the border control guys in any country. Its their job, if they have any suspicion, they can ask questions/special screening, and I think we just have to cooperate and not getting worried about if there is something wrong with traveler (Assuming you have all the paperwork, requirements met).

I was there to validate my PR visa and I was questioned why this trip is just a validation trip and when will I move there permanently. Sometime they do funny things...


----------



## chiquita (Oct 26, 2013)

My partner was denied entry into Australia on an eVisitor a few months ago. He is from Holland and it was his fourth trip on an evisitor. He had been outside of Australia for three and a half months and we wanted to be together here in Australia to prepare our spouse visa etc. They found out he had worked previously on an eVisitor and had his visa cancelled immediately. It was horrible. they spoke to me in arrivals hall and the short interview was assuming i was already lying... they didn't let me see him until they put him in an immigration detention centre in a city two hours away with a bunch of refugees. They treated him like a prisoner and he was shipped off the next day on the next flight. He was given a three yar ban from reentry. I cannot leave Australia because I have no current passport and applying for a new one has taken over two months already. we got another eVisitor visa granted on compelling and compassionate circumstances and the three year ban removed but we are afraid of him getting sent back by border security again even though he has no intentions of every breaking a visa condition again. we just want to have a christmas holiday together with my family. we applying for a spouse visa offshore but we haven't seen each other for longer than two days in the past six months and that was in an immi detention centre. so thats my story. thats what can happen when you get denied entry. getting a new visa was really difficult. we had to show ridiculous amounts of proof etc and it was amazing we have a new visa but the worry is still there with border security...I guess we will just have to wait to see what happens with our offshore but we are desperate to see each other again.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Best of luck. I hope you get through okay. I hope others learn from your story if anyone ever thinks about working on a visitor visa. They take it very seriously.


----------



## chiquita (Oct 26, 2013)

ya breaking visa conditions is a very bad idea for sure, but they also make it kind of difficult to have a life together at all and then expect you to have a full life together. and its really hard to get the proper visas for your specific situations. There is so much more to the story than I wrote. Its pretty amazing that he was granted another eVisitor visa within weeks of having his visa cancelled. but we are way too scared of ever having it happen again. we are totally stuck since I am not able to leave Australia and we are afraid he will not make it through again. Basically the only thing we can do is apply for this spouse visa and wait. I am just worried we will risk getting a visa since we have already been apart for six months. We should have applied for the spouse visa a year ago but we didn't have enough money for it until now. We nearly bought plane tickets this morning, but still too afraid. I think we will wait for a Co and see what they think, or say, if at all. SO ya, not a good idea to break visa conditions, not a good idea to enter too many times on a temporary visa, high risk country or not. The best is to suck it up and have an appropriate visa in the first place. This is the sad story of what happens if you get denied entry and if you do the wrong thing. and its so much worse than what I put in this comment thread. This is the light version for sure. Lets just hope we do the Spouse visa right. the worst thing is no one really knows what border security officers will do on the day, maybe he will get in with this new eVisitor, maybe he will be sent back, even if we do the right thing now, the record from the past is already there.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just curious are you applying for the 309 for marriage or defacto?

Yes you never know what will happen at border security. 

They say that Australia is one of the hardest countries to get a visa for, though not sure if it is a specific visa or all of them.


----------



## chiquita (Oct 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just curious are you applying for the 309 for marriage or defacto?
> 
> Yes you never know what will happen at border security.
> 
> They say that Australia is one of the hardest countries to get a visa for, though not sure if it is a specific visa or all of them.


309/100 for defacto, he has been going in and out of Australia for three years now trying to have a house here and keeping his house overseas and working in the Netherlands and working in Australia. their questioning even when you are doing the right thing, is really full on. Even now I am a PR holder and still get questioned even though i live here. I never did break visa conditions or anything like that so I never got in trouble, but they surely know how to freak me out still. I can't wait until my Aussie citizenship goes through then I think I will be able to relax a bit. maybe.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chiquita said:


> 309/100 for defacto, he has been going in and out of Australia for three years now trying to have a house here and keeping his house overseas and working in the Netherlands and working in Australia. their questioning even when you are doing the right thing, is really full on. Even now I am a PR holder and still get questioned even though i live here. I never did break visa conditions or anything like that so I never got in trouble, but they surely know how to freak me out still. I can't wait until my Aussie citizenship goes through then I think I will be able to relax a bit. maybe.


Oh I was just curious cause you said you had been apart 6 months, but all ok if you applied 6 months ago.

When you get an aussie passport they won't question you, you just scan your passport answer a few questions and that is it  well apart from declaring your items.

I got questioned going into the US once because I was travelling for too long *sigh*


----------



## chiquita (Oct 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Oh I was just curious cause you said you had been apart 6 months, but all ok if you applied 6 months ago.
> 
> When you get an aussie passport they won't question you, you just scan your passport answer a few questions and that is it  well apart from declaring your items.
> 
> I got questioned going into the US once because I was travelling for too long *sigh*


actually we have not applied six months ago, we are applying now and I am worried because I think we have been apart too long now... we might have to look at different options we have before this long seperation been together for more than two years with leases and bond and and joint bank accounts so i am hoping that will be okay. i would register our relationship but he isn't here to sign the stat dec. oh life and its many complicated choices.

i went to the USA with a passport that was expiring in one month and my stay was going to be 3 months or more and they didn't even care even though I was on a tourist visa on a one way ticket. luckily i just renewed my passport and went back home to Australia after three months. its all so unpredictable. but I think the best way to be safe is follow visa conditions, have the appropriate visa and do the right thing and tell the truth above everything. thanks for your responses.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chiquita said:


> actually we have not applied six months ago, we are applying now and I am worried because I think we have been apart too long now... we might have to look at different options we have before this long seperation been together for more than two years with leases and bond and and joint bank accounts so i am hoping that will be okay. i would register our relationship but he isn't here to sign the stat dec. oh life and its many complicated choices.


I would double check on it or ask a migration agent. My understanding os that you need to have lived together for 12 months directly before you apply for the visa.

If you are planning on getting married there is the pmv you can apply for.


----------

